# backyard renovation



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

My HOA gave everyone on my street permission to take over an old dirt road that ran behind our back fences. So over spring break I began the process of adding 2,000 ft. to my yard. Started out by clearing out the 8 ft tall weeds, putting up a split rail fence & making a gate, tilling out all the poison ivy, etc, adding 15 yards of dirt to ease the 5 ft drop into a gentle slope & building some steps, extending my flagstone path & creating a little patio & fire pit, making a flower box out of the old fence, and finally adding landscape lights to up light the trees behind the fence. Since there's woods behind my lot it feels like I added a whole lot more than 2,000 feet.

left 2/3rds of new yard:









gate:









fire pit:









flower box:









steps:









landscape lights:


----------



## TXXpress (May 23, 2004)

Looks great. It only took about a couple hours right? Just kidding. LOL


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Great Job, very nice.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice! My yard backs to a seven-acre reserve. I love having the extra view and no neighbors looking down on you like you're in a toilet bowl


----------



## rab ag (May 19, 2005)

Yeah, we're on a cul de sac so the side neighbors aren't staring right down on us & a few well placed palm trees behind the hot tub solved the one view that was a little too close. I'll never get a house with neighbors so close that you can hear 'em fart - hate the lot placements here in Houston


----------

